# Mavericks Summer League Roster



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MAVERICKS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER 

Player Pos. Ht. 
Aaron Miles G 6-1 
Rodrigue Beaubois G 6-2 
Quinton Hosley F 6-6 
K.C. Rivers G/F 6-5 
Curtis Jerrells G 6-1 
Damjan Rudez F 6-10 
Luke Jackson F 6-7 
Henry Dugat G 6-0 
Nick Calathes G 6-6 
Mickael Gelabale F 6-7 
Herbert Hill F 6-8 
Shan Foster G 6-6 
Ahmad Nivins F 6-9 
Trent Strickland F 6-5 
Andre Brown F 6-9 
Alfred Aboya F 6-9 
Moussa Seck C 7-4 
Bryson McKenzie F 6-10 

*Head coach:* Monte Mathis 

*Assistant coach:* Darrell Armstrong 

*Note:* Not all players will travel to Las Vegas. 


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/070709dnspomavslede.339127f.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ahmad Nivins blogging about the Summer League and more: http://friends.mavs.com/profile/MavsSummerLeagueTeam


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have only seen some highlights of the Summer League, but what I have seen from Beaubois is promising, he has some pretty nifty moves going to the basket either finishing or dishing back out. His jumpshoot is looking good, connecting on 7 of 12 three point attempts in the game against the Rockets, impressive stat line with 34 points and 8 assists (2 turnovers). I know it's only Summer League, but the variety of skills he has shown make me somewhat giddy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Right now, if I had to guess, I'd say that Beaubois ends up being the steal of the '09 draft.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

How's he look defensively? He able to keep his man infront of him no problem? Cause someone's going to have to slow down the game breaking PGs we face in Paul and Parker a total of 8 times a year.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

stevemc said:


> How's he look defensively? He able to keep his man infront of him no problem? Cause someone's going to have to slow down the game breaking PGs we face in Paul and Parker a total of 8 times a year.


he can keep up but needs to work on controlling his fouls


----------

